# SaarschleifenBike Marathon Orscholz



## ActionGourmet (17. Juni 2019)

Hier geht es um den jährlich stattfindenden SaarschleifenBike Marathon rund um Orscholz.
Folgende Streckenlängen werden angeboten:
-Kleine Schleife 30 km 650 hm
-Mittlere Schleife 53 km 1225 hm
-Große Schleife 98 km 2225 hm

Alle Infos unter www.saarschleifen.bike


----------



## ActionGourmet (17. Juni 2019)

Hallo,
mein Name ist Martin. Seit heute arbeite ich für die Agentur inMedia, dem Organisator des SaarschleifenBike Marathons.
Der SaarschleifenBike-Marathon findet dieses Jahr am 28. Juli 2019 rund um Orscholz statt.
Wenn Ihr Fragen und/oder Anregungen an uns habt, stehe ich Euch gerne zur Verfügung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schrauber79 (17. Juni 2019)

Hallo,

Ich werde dieses Jahr mal wieder mitfahren; 2014 war ich Mal dabei und habe auch nur diese Strecke. Ich habe gehört, dass es Änderungen bei der Kleinen Schleife gibt - Bitburger Steige ist angeblich raus. Gibt es da aktuelle GPSis? Das wäre schon ein kleiner Vorteil.

Gibt es denn eigentlich noch die Möglichkeit als Neuling die Strecke mit Führung abzufahren? Das war 2014 sehr hilfreich.


----------



## ActionGourmet (18. Juni 2019)

Schrauber79 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich werde dieses Jahr mal wieder mitfahren; 2014 war ich Mal dabei und habe auch nur diese Strecke. Ich habe gehört, dass es Änderungen bei der Kleinen Schleife gibt - Bitburger Steige ist angeblich raus. Gibt es da aktuelle GPSis? Das wäre schon ein kleiner Vorteil.
> 
> Gibt es denn eigentlich noch die Möglichkeit als Neuling die Strecke mit Führung abzufahren? Das war 2014 sehr hilfreich.



Hallo @Schrauber79,
da ich in dem Projekt noch ganz neu bin, fehlen mir die Infos. Mein Ansprechpartner ist diese Woche dummerweise gerade in Urlaub. Ich melde mich anfang nächster Woche. - Sorry.


----------



## ActionGourmet (18. Juni 2019)

...so ich habe die Infos. Genaue Streckendetails werden aus verschiedenen Gründen nicht vorab veröffentlicht. Im Wesentlichen darum, da die Strecken teilweise speziell nur für das Event freigegeben werden. Des Weiteren sollen die Chancen bzw. Voraussetzungen für alle gleich sein. - Soviel darf ich aber verraten, die Strecken werden bzw. haben sich nicht wesentlich verändert.


----------



## Schrauber79 (10. Juli 2019)

Danke für den Hinweis.

Eine Vorabfahrt wie 2014 gibt es nicht mehr?


----------



## ActionGourmet (15. Juli 2019)

Sorry, dass ich ich erst jetzt melde (ich habe an der Megavalanche in Alpes d´huez teilgenommen). 
Nein, eine Vorabfahrt wird es leider nicht geben.


----------



## Schrauber79 (16. Juli 2019)

OK. Danke.


----------



## pacechris (21. Juli 2019)

ActionGourmet schrieb:


> Sorry, dass ich ich erst jetzt melde (ich habe an der Megavalanche in Alpes d´huez teilgenommen).
> Nein, eine Vorabfahrt wird es leider nicht geben.



Wieviel VP gibt es dir diese Jahr und welcher Kilometerzahl?
Danke


----------



## pacechris (21. Juli 2019)

pacechris schrieb:


> Wieviel VP gibt es dir diese Jahr und welcher Kilometerzahl?
> Danke



Habt sich erledigt, steht auf der Website


----------



## pacechris (27. Juli 2019)

Wie sehen denn die Trails aus?
Weggeschwemmt vom Regen oder weggebrannt vom Feuer?
Könnte mir beides vorstellen nachdem was man so liest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (27. Juli 2019)

@pacechris:
2 Arbeitskollegen wohnen direkt an der Strecke. Hoffe nachher noch eine Rückmeldung zu bekommen.

Ist alles eingetrocknet, Regen hat keine Spuren hinterlassen.


----------



## pacechris (28. Juli 2019)

Ich würde ein T-Shirt in S gegen eins in M tauschen  

Bin doch dicker als ich dachte 

Hat sich erledigt, Frau hat die Passung abgesegnet


----------



## ActionGourmet (27. Juli 2020)

Trotz Covid-19 findet der Saarschleifen Bike+Run dieses Jahr statt!!!!
Alle Infos unter wwww.saarschleifen.bike
Jetzt noch anmelden!


----------



## pacechris (27. Juli 2020)

Schon angemeldet ?

Hoffentlich ist die ausschilderung gut gemacht


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (1. August 2020)

Ist ihn schon jemand gefahren? 
Mich würde auch die Qualität der Beschilderung interessieren, da ich ohne Navi fahre


----------



## pacechris (1. August 2020)

Goldene Zitrone schrieb:


> Ist ihn schon jemand gefahren?
> Mich würde auch die Qualität der Beschilderung interessieren, da ich ohne Navi fahre


Kann ich dir heute Nachmittag sagen, fahre gleich hin zum Strecke abfahren.

Hab gesagt bekommen die Beschilderung sei gut gemacht und man würde kein Navi brauchen.
Ich kann mich überall verfahren und bin Meister im falsch abbiegen und Schilder übersehen. ?
Wenn ich nachher den weg finde dann kann das jeder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldene Zitrone (1. August 2020)

Das ist praktisch - mir geht's da nämlich genauso 

Viel Spaß auf der Strecke später


----------



## pacechris (1. August 2020)

Goldene Zitrone schrieb:


> Das ist praktisch - mir geht's da nämlich genauso
> 
> Viel Spaß auf der Strecke später


Leider wegen des Wetters nicht gefahren ?
Gewitter und Regen ist nicht mein Ding


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (1. August 2020)

Verständlich. Ich schwing mich auch morgen erst wieder aufs Bike ☀

Wasser von unten hab ich kein Problem mit, aber von oben muss nicht unbedingt sein...


----------

